# dog video - beautiful pics



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Folks

A friend sent me this video clip this morning so I wanted to share it with all of you. Not really sure if this is the place to post this but there are some really beautiful pics of dogs and quotes that I think you will enjoy. Unfortunately I didn't see any of our lovable poodles on this clip but it's still nice. Hope you folks like it. Best regards to all. Paul


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll try adding the clip again. Those two are our toys Bailey and Sarah.

Paul


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for taking up your time folks. I can't seem to upload this video clip. It looks like it is uploading but when the post finishes there is no video. I will try one more time with this post. 

Okay the message I get is "invalid file" so I will quit trying. Sorry.

Best regards. Paul


----------

